# Dry red ears and rash



## Brooke (Apr 7, 2010)

Socrates has been on EVO red meat formula for a couple of months now after our freezer stopped freezing things and made feeding raw way too difficult. He did well on it for a while and then he got a belly rash after maybe a month on the food. Then his ears turned bright red and the skin inside his ears is super dry. I could tell that it was bothering him, he was scratching a lot so I decided to switch his food and see if it helped, so I started him on the Acana fish formula. Just mixing the Acana with the EVO made his belly rash go away in one day. I was so relieved. But, his ears are still red and dry. They don't seem to be bothering him at all anymore, no more scratching, and they are not AS red as they were. Does this sound like a normal reaction to food? If it is due to the food, how long should it take to go away? He is still getting some EVO so I am hoping that it will clear up once he is eating just the Acana.

I am buying a new fridge on Monday...I really think I might just go back to raw because he flourished on it. His coat was an entirely different color because it was so thick and shiny and he never had a rash once.
__________________


----------

